# In other words a creative fusion of classical music and urban poetry and dance



## Triple A (Jul 15, 2018)

"IN OTHER WORDS"

Gida Live and Triple-A have teamed up with the Longfield Hall Trust to present a night of Live Classical singers and musicians from France an others countries along with Urban Spoken Word & Poetry.

Triple-A musicians comprise of Mezzo-Soprano: Nathalie Villoing - Soprano & Oboist: Andree
Pianiste: Nadia Lheureux/
Watch the facebook link to see our Urban poets and youtube link for dancers and singers.
Do not hesitate to make comments about this experimental creative project.

Longfield Hall

50 Knatchbull Rd

Brixton

London

SE5 9QY

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/in-o...ve-classical-music-poetry-tickets-46492942643













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917166891795671


----------

